# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  اضافه کردن css بصورت internal به صفحه

## Jason.Bourne

برای اینکه یک بلاک از css را بصورت internal به صفحه اضافه کنیم باید چکار کرد؟ 
منظورم از internal این هست که css مورد نظر در تگ style به صفحه اضافه شود نه به صورت فایل css به صفحه attach شود!

----------


## Yuness Mehdian

var new_Style = '<style type="text/css"> p { color: green; } </style>';
$("head").append(new_Style);

البته این سوال ربطی به php نداره اگه منتقل بشه به javascript بهتره . موفق باشید

----------


## Jason.Bourne

> var new_Style = '<style type="text/css"> p { color: green; } </style>';
> $("head").append(new_Style);
> 
> البته این سوال ربطی به php نداره اگه منتقل بشه به javascript بهتره . موفق باشید


اول باید بخاطر پاسختون تشکر کنم.
اما البته که این سوال به PHP و CodeIgniter مربوط می شود.
منظور من اضافه کردن css به view از طریق controler بودش (در CodeIgniter).

به هر حال ممنون

----------


## Yuness Mehdian

هر طور راحتی  :چشمک:

----------


## plague

خودش چیز خاصی نداره میتونی از کلاس هایی که نوشته شده براش استفااده کنی 
http://williamsconcepts.com/ci/codeigniter/libraries/template/

$this->template->add_css('path to css file');

----------

